# How does DP/Anxiety affect your eyes?



## phil09 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had all sorts of eye symptoms but usually they are:

Itchy eyes..blood shot eyes
I find it hard to focus and find my eyes crossing from side to side..
Dull vision
Feel like there's a film over my eyes
Hazy/vibrating/shaky
Misreading stuff at a glance

It's a common symptom for me when I read sometimes focusing is hard when anxious..find my eyes cross alot..everything feels unreal in my head and my eyes sensitive up..

anybody else had these? is it common?


----------



## cass75 (Apr 23, 2009)

Terribly! It is my worst symptom, I am currently deciding whether to go again for an eye test because I think there must be something wrong but each time in the past it has been absolutely fine. I hate it soo much, the worst bit is if I am trying to concentrate like if I am writing on a pad or using a computer at work, it is like the rest of my surroundings disappear, idk how to explain but I hate it..


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

phil09 said:


> Dull vision
> Feel like there's a film over my eyes
> Hazy/vibrating/shaky
> Misreading stuff at a glance


Check!
Check!
Check!
Check!

...Yes, these ''symptoms'' are very common.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, this is the worst. My vision is fucked!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

phil09 said:


> I've had all sorts of eye symptoms but usually they are:
> 
> Itchy eyes..blood shot eyes
> I find it hard to focus and find my eyes crossing from side to side..
> ...


*anybody else had these?*

I have neurological damage that manifests itself mainly as DR.

*Itchy eyes..blood shot eyes* - no problem here
*I find it hard to focus and find my eyes crossing from side to side.. * - focus problem only
*Dull vision* - was, now its very brilliant
*Feel like there's a film over my eyes* - Absolutely. Only 2 things have helped this, Patanol and dopamine meds
*Hazy/vibrating/shaky* - Yep!
*Misreading stuff at a glance* - not words but misidentifying objects.

*everything feels unreal in my head and my eyes sensitive up* - things look surreal. Eyes sensitive to light and motion.

*is it common?*

I've been learning that quite a lot of people are suffering this sort of stuff in silence.

Do you know what caused your DR?


----------

